# Slight spotting/bleeding on 6dp3dt



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

As mentioned above, can i start bleeding as early as this? How early can you get AF after ET? My ET was on 16th May, Friday and had two 3 day old embie transferred.

I started to get some spotting yesterday 6dpt3dt on my pantyliner (sorry, tmi) at around 2 pm, and again at around 8 pm. In between that i just got the normal chalky colour CM (sorry again, tmi).

This morning i got some darkish blood mixed with the remnants of the progesterone pessaries/suppositories (i insert them vaginally) when i wiped (tmi). I do not have the full flow yet. Normally when i spot, i get the full blown AF the following day. I normally have a regular 25/26 day cycle. Any suggestions on what this could be? Yesterday i was feeling extremely sleepy, but managed to stay up until 11:30 pm. But when i did go to sleep, i kept waking up and not get a good night's sleep at all. I have been getting the odd tummy cramps and (o)(o) are quite sore. Any suggestions what this could be? I know it could be anything as i was told by the doctor on the day of my ET, that my cervix was quite sore and that there was a little trace of blood, but was told that that wouldn't affect the embies from implanting (should they do).

My main question is: are there any ladies out there who have started bleeding as early as this (AF i mean), or is it really too early? I have heard of ladies getting AF 10pt but haven't heard of 6dpt. Probably it is possible.

Any views, comments, advise, words of wisdom?

Thanks!!

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I am sure that embies can implant from day 6.  

Sounds really positive to me!  Hang on in there - you've got a long way to go till testing date!!


Jess xxx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi again.

Thanks for your kind reply, Jess. 

Was quite depressed yesterday as my bleed got slightly heavier. i had to wear a pad from lunch time. I didn't soak it (tmi), just a bit, but obviously i changed it before i went to bed. I had to put my suppository up the back passage as it would just get too messy if i did it front door. I got up 3x early morning to pass urine and on the 1st go i passed a large clot of blood. After that nothing. I have a pad on now but hardly anything on it, just a few spots. The bleed has stopped (i hope), so don't really know what is going on with my body. I had really bad cramps yeaterday all day and they got worse when i was in bed, like sharp shooting pains that would subside then come back. I didn't get much sleep which is why i got up quite late this morning. I called the clinic 2x yesterday but as usual you just get through to the nurses answerphone, so left a message there. They didn't get back to me. I rang the oncall mobile number, but again voice mail and left a message there too. I just wanted to ask if it is worth me upping my suppositories to 2x/day, as some ladies who bleed early request for more progesterone support and that what i wanted to ask the clinic. I am just going to put another suppository up the backside again when i shower with or without their consent. Surely there's no harm in doing so. I've counted my suppositories and i have enough to last me till OTD so it should be fine. I'll just go to my GP for a Rx should i need to.

This is becoming a nightmare, the pain i was in last night was excruciating, but only lasted a few seconds or so, but quite frequent. I think i got my symptoms/side effects (?) too early on in this cycle. And i so can't believe i bleed like that yesterday. Yesterday would have been Day 10 (7dpt3dt), but like i said in my previous post this started Day 9 (6dpt3dt). I am on Day 10 and did a pg test (i know   ), and obviously was negative. My OTD is not until 29th which is Thursday, so 5 days from today still. I am not putting my hopes up for this cycle and have deemed it a negative one already. Just waiting for OTD to confirm this. 

I might go to the cinema to put my mind off things and on Monday i am going to the Ashford designer outlet in Kent for some retail therapy...the best way to cheer me up and...shopping!!!


----------

